# تخيلات عما تكون عليه السوخوي t-50 pak fa



## شيراد الجزائر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لقد اوردت العديد من المصادر مخططات و صور بالحاسوب تتنبؤ بشكل السوخوي القادمة تي-50 التي من المنتظر أن تسهم الهند و الصين في تطويرها و أن تدخل الخدمة عام 2015 و أن تكون ندامباشرا للأف -22 و 35 *.*
المهم و كمهندسين تلفتنا الأفكار الجديدة التي جاءت بها النماذج المدروسة من حيث توضع السلاح و الوقود و شكل الجناح . . . 
تمتعو بهذا الخيال المدهش


----------



## tariqsamer (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على جهودك ولكن اين الصور


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

tariqsamer قال:


> مشكور اخي على جهودك ولكن اين الصور


 إن لم تظهر الصور فإمكانم زيارة نفس الموضوع على 
الرابط التالي
http://www.tamecom1.com/viewtopic.php?f=179&t=1427


----------



## zibara (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بعد خبرتي مع الروس و بالاخص الجيش الروسي و سلفه السوفياتي
فاني اعتبر انهم يلهونا ويشغلون المخابرات الغربية بهذه التصاميم
كما فعلوا سابقاً بشأن MIG-35
حيث الكل اعتبرها تصميم مطور عن MIG-1.44
وغيرها الكثير الكثير من تكتيكات الروسية
و هذا ابرز دليل على ان روسيا الاتحادية هي الوريث الشرعي
و الوحيد للاتحاد السوفياتي 
ولك مني هذه الجملة الروسية:
 большое спасибо
و هي تعني شكراً جزيلاً
و تلفظ :بلشيو بلاسيبا
تحياتي


----------



## اياد علي محمد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------

